# iPhone5 not being recognized when plugged in PC.



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

I am trying to get full quality photos from my phone, onto my laptop. When I plug my phone in via USB port, the phone charges, but I do not see my iphone on mycomputer to access my photos. I use to have no problem with this, last time I did this. I've tried multiple cords, and had no success with any.

I have Windows 10 (this also happened on Windows 8), and an iPhone5. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so it does not bring up a separate drive
have you installed Itunes?
And does itunes recognize and see the iphone ?

do you have icloud and do you subscribe for space ?

What version of ios are you using
if IOS 9
then setup photo library and they will appear at
www.icloud.com - where you can download
and using control panel for windows - will also appear on the PC
http://www.apple.com/uk/icloud/photos/


----------



## Stealthz (Mar 20, 2006)

No, it does not bring up a separate drive. I do have the latest version of itunes installed, and am using iOS 9I have icloud, but my storage is full on icloud and my phone. Therefore, I has always taken pictures from my phone simply by connecting it to my computer and taking them from the separate drive that I see on my computer. I don't understand why I am not seeing the drive on my computer when my iphone is connected and even charging while plugged into my computer.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's interesting. I have the same issue except it's sort of reversed. My laptop with Windows 10 doesn't show my iPhone listed anywhere (although it is charging) - but it only does that when I have NO photos on the phone. If I have photos, it autoplays right away and lets me import the photos. But if it's empty, it's like the phone doesn't exist.
The only way I can somewhat track it down - since it doesn't show as a separate or removable drive - is if I go into devices and printers, it shows as "unspecified" apple mobile device usb driver.

Edit: so if I have photos on the phone, it shows listed if you go to Settings > Devices > Connected Devices --- do you see your iPhone listed there?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had this happen to me before. What I did was make sure I was using the Apple Iphone, unplugged the other devices using the USB ports on my computer, and connected the phone to the Apple cable and then plugged into the USB port on the computer.


----------

